# Ideal temp for Endlers??



## RavenSkyfire1

I think I may be keeping my Endlers a little too warm. Tank is sitting at about 79 degrees and they seem to just be hanging out at the top. Not gasping or anything, just floating right under the surface. I know part of it is stress from being put in a different tank than what they were in at the petstore. They do swim around a bit and eat like normal. 

I've turned down the heater and am aiming for a temp more like 76ish. Since turning it down less than an hour ago, they already seem to be swimming more so I am keeping my toes crossed that it is just a temp issue and not something else! I've been looking at alot of care sheets for these guys and every single one of them says a different temp. I know some of you keep Endlers and I was hoping that you'd share with me what temps you keep them at?

Oh yeah, this tank is not a new setup. It's been running since April. I do not have recent readings on it tho, I took my test kits home and keep forgetting to bring them back. Currently there is fake plants in the tank, tho the roots of some baby spider plants are hanging in the water (haven't gotten around to potting up the start and actually kinda like the look). They will be getting a bigger tank probably next week but the filter from this tank will be put in the new one so I shouldn't have to worry about too much of a tank recycle (I hope!!!). Live plants will be replacing the fake once I can get my hands on a decent lid for the tank and a lamp that I like. Will only be low light plants but it'll be better than the fake ones!

Sorry to post a novel just to ask one simple question! Thanks for helping me out!!!!


----------



## dalfed

79 is just fine for endlers


----------



## susankat

I usually kept mine at 77, seems like a happy medium and I have been keeping them for a few years.


----------



## skiffia 1

79 is a little too warm i find endlers do very well at 70


----------



## RavenSkyfire1

Tank is now sitting right about 76-77 degrees and I am seeing alot more activity! The male is even dancing for the girls (flaring out his tail and jittering in place. Thought he was having a seizure or something when I first saw him do it!! LOL). I'm going to keep them at this temp for a day or so and see how they do. If need be, I can drop the temps a bit more once I get them into the new tank next week. I just don't want to mess with them too much and stress them out even more than they are.

Neat little fish tho!!! The juvie male is starting to color up nicely and I can't wait till I get some babies so I can watch them color up also! I do believe I'm hooked on these little guys! Might need to set up another tank and see how I do with some of the other livebearers. I've been looking at some of the wild types and I think if I do enough research and get a good enough setup, I might try a pair or two!

Thank for your help guys!!!


----------



## susankat

Well if you look at the region they are from. Venesuela the water very seldom drops below 75 so its safe to say that 77 is a good temp for them. I bred them in a pond out in the back yard during the summer months and the waters would reach 85 to 90 and they were fine, when I would bring them in for the winter I would bring in 10 times as many as I took. With the warmer temps make sure to add an airstone as higher temps mean less oxygen in the water.

Temp also has an effect on the sex of fry, the warmer the temp the more males you will have.


----------



## RavenSkyfire1

So far, 77 seems to be the temp they like. I called the store that I got them from and that's about where they keep their Endler tank also. I'm seeing more browsing activity so I think so far so good. I do think that I'm gonna put a small airstone in there tho just to help with the oxygen in the water and maybe turn the flow up on the filter a tiny bit.


----------



## navigator black

I have kept and bred them as low as 68f, but they always did best here at 73-74f.


----------



## ArtyG

My endlers seem to be just as happy and active at 72 as at 82 degrees. I shoot for 76 but things happen.


----------



## ArtyG

:fish5::fish5:My endlers seem to be just as happy and active at 72 as at 82 degrees. I shoot for 76 but things happen.


----------



## RavenSkyfire1

Most deffinately kept them too warm!! Today, I see no hovering and they are actively swimming around, browsing, the male is jittering for the girl, the juvie boy is getting nice colors and the only think left is to wait for the new tank to show up!

Thank you all!!!!


----------

